# Motivation Help?



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guy, this is pretty much entirely un-hedgehog related, but I've gotten used to coming to you guys for advice, so bear with me.

The issue is, we're doing a carnival thing at school where everyone is split into teams and they compete for the ultimate prize. (A pizza party; pretty ultimate to high-schoolers.) Now the issue is, one each team there's a small group of people put together to make a cheer for their team to present to the school. Our team, unsurprisingly, had no volunteers but me. Two guys got pushed into doing it but are pretty much completely unwilling. There's one girl who I don't really know at all, but she also seems unenthusiastic, but controlling. ("I'll do everything, but it's going to make my life so hard.") Anyway, I ended up doing music and choreography, which is fine by me, and I personally (not to toot my own horn) think I did a pretty good job. The choreography is cool and good for pump-up, the music has a strong beat and I edited it well. I think this could be really good, BUT I'm worried the others on my team won't cooperate. I want this to be the best it can be (because the cheer I did last year, frankly, sucked.) but I'm worried the guys won't want to do it because it's 'uncool'. I already have a bag of mini-butterfingers I'm bringing in to sweeten the deal and reward good effort, but do you guys have any suggestions on how I can get them involved? I also don't want them to be unhappy. I know they were forced into it, but I want them to be proud of themselves in the end, which I know they will be if they put their all into it!

tl;dr UNCOOPERATIVE DANCERS. WAT DO.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Teenage boy: "I don't want to do this. It's stupid."

You: "Yeah, that's just as well. The other team said you'd suck anyway..."

TB: "What?"

You: "Yeah, they said it wouldn't matter what they did because anything would be better than your stuff. Also they said something about your girl friend being kind of fat and something about your Mom walking the streets after 9pm or something.."

TB: "What??"

You: "Yeah they also said you suck."

TB: "They suck!!!"

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

maybe you could get them to say the otheer team sucks insteaad of cheering for your team
that or figure out something they think is cool and let them do that


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Needlenose said:


> Teenage boy: "I don't want to do this. It's stupid."
> 
> You: "Yeah, that's just as well. The other team said you'd suck anyway..."
> 
> ...


As a middle school teacher, I can attest to the fact that this will work. HAHAHAHAA!


----------

